# >>> Evolution's Featured Peptide: IGF-1 LR3



## evolutionpep (Sep 20, 2013)

_
We welcome any and all feedback! Open the flood gates..._​


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 20, 2013)

Great read!


----------



## SigNaL7 (Sep 20, 2013)

General question here;
 What is everyones preferred dose and do you prefer Sub Q or IM?

Personally I like 80mcg Sub Q pre workout.
 I've tried up to 100mcg SubQ and IM and I see no noticable difference. 
Tightness, fullness, vascularity and Pumps seems to remain the same weather used IM or SubQ..


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 21, 2013)

*Thanks for all the positive feedback!!!!*


----------



## SigNaL7 (Sep 22, 2013)

Anyone ?


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 23, 2013)

I stick with 100mcg IM in muscle being trained pre workout. I do 100mcg subq on non training days.


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 25, 2013)

thanks to everyone who emailed, pm'd and more in support of our LR3 Feature! FYI LR3 on our site is continuing is promo price along with other specials!

Evolution is on its way to Olympia for some serious strongman action. We can't wait! Hopefully some of you will be checking it out also.

Enjoy

Team Evolution


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 27, 2013)

*Olympia!!!!*

Look for the girl wearing the Evolution Revolution shirt on and come say hi to the big guy next to her!!!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Sep 27, 2013)

am I the only one were the writing is to small to read. damn I am getting old


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 30, 2013)

Oympia was amazing!!!! Best posedown in olympia history!!!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 30, 2013)

evolutionpep said:


> Oympia was amazing!!!! Best posedown in olympia history!!!!



That final pose down was epic 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 1, 2013)

*Olympia!!!!!!*



OldSchoolLifter said:


> That final pose down was epic
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4



Bro the whole place went nuts, I was shocked when they announced Phil won everyone got up and walked out. I guess Kai is the peoples champ. It was really close and personally i like Kai over Phil but Phil was just filled with Bubbles the man is freakish


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 2, 2013)

*Aap*

*Check us out on* *allaboutpeptides.com* *!!!!  *


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 3, 2013)

*Who wants to guess what the new AD is?!!?!?!?*


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 6, 2013)

*Sunday*

Football and LR3!!! Put your orders in here!!!!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 8, 2013)

*Stay tuned for huge sale!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 10, 2013)

*Who is ready for a contest?!?!?!  *


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 11, 2013)

*Contest is up!!! Check it out in our sticky section! Also in our sponsor Section!!! Enter now!!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 15, 2013)

*Contest!!*

*Dont forget to sign up for our **CONTEST!!!!!!! *


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 22, 2013)

*9 days left in our Contest!!!!*


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 22, 2013)

SigNaL7 said:


> General question here;
> What is everyones preferred dose and do you prefer Sub Q or IM?
> 
> Personally I like 80mcg Sub Q pre workout.
> ...




I have found in my research...for my rat at least that IM vs. Sub-Q made no difference.  Therefore Sub-Q is preferred (less holes poked in the muscle the better)  and only tried low dose like 25mcg a day and got some minor healing from it.  I'm sure at a larger dose it would give more benefit to a degree.

Oh and ran it with GHRH and GHRP though too.  - FYI -


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Oct 23, 2013)

this shit works magic for me at 100mcg after work outs sub-q.my problem is I can not and don't want to stop using it . but I just read were your only suppose to run it like 4 weeks on 4 weeks off well that's sucks . i mean I look younger look more ripped can lift heavy ass weight again easily my hair is better sleep better who in the hell wants to stop something like that after only 4 weeks?


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 23, 2013)

*Awesome Feedback Guys!!!!!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 25, 2013)

*Dont forget to enter our contest!!!!!!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 26, 2013)

Contest is almost over!!!! Enter NOW!!!!


----------



## goodguy19064 (Oct 27, 2013)

Can you take igf 1 without taking anything else n is it effective alone?


----------



## Christsean (Oct 27, 2013)

I have been wanting to try IGF-1 for awhile. I am currently on HGH, but I think when I ffinish I am going to give this a shot.... No pun intended.


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 28, 2013)

Christsean said:


> I have been wanting to try IGF-1 for awhile. I am currently on HGH, but I think when I ffinish I am going to give this a shot.... No pun intended.



Lol!


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Oct 28, 2013)

goodguy19064 said:


> Can you take igf 1 without taking anything else n is it effective alone?


Absolutely. Igf has the ability to stimulate cell division, known as mitogenesis, and cell differentiation. Meaning That In the case of IGF1 which does act on muscle tissue it will initiate the growth of new muscle fiber.

Heres some good read:
http://allaboutpeptides.com/igf-1-lr3/


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 30, 2013)

AllAboutPeptides said:


> Absolutely. Igf has the ability to stimulate cell division, known as mitogenesis, and cell differentiation. Meaning That In the case of IGF1 which does act on muscle tissue it will initiate the growth of new muscle fiber.
> 
> Heres some good read:
> http://allaboutpeptides.com/igf-1-lr3/



Great Feedback guys!!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 31, 2013)

*order some lr3 and give yourself a chance to win in our contest!!! Order now!!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 5, 2013)

*Our new Ad is coming out soon!!*


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 8, 2013)

*Dont forget to check out the new AD!!! *


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 13, 2013)

*Evolution!*

_*EVOLUTION: the gradual development of something, esp. from a simple to a more complex form.

Do you see what's going on here? Are you reading the reviews? Did you take a "chance" and place an order? Do you hear the noise and say "who are these guys" 

evolutionpeptides.com prides itself off of fast shipping and impeccable customer service. Our newly designed website separates us from the competition. When your package arrives in 2-3 days and you scratch your head, its not a fluke it is just simply how we operate!

What are you waiting for?! JOIN THE EVOLUTION TODAY!!*​_


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 18, 2013)

*Evolution!*

*Revolutionizing Research All Over The World​
Check out our BOGO Deals!​*


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 21, 2013)

*Bogo!!!*

 _*BOGO DEALS!!!*_ ​


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks to all who have helped launch Evolution's Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Pep's Sale! 

Pep's Best Sellers of the Weekend
CJC w/o DAC
GHRP-2
IGF-1 LR3



​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 3, 2013)

*Cyber Monday Last Chance!!!*

*For those sleeping through cyber Monday DONT WORRY!!!!!! Evolution Peptides is extending its sale until Midnight tonight!! LAST CHANCE!!!​*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 9, 2013)

*Take advantage of our HUGE Sales! Christmas is right around the corner and Evolution will be making it merry for everyone!! JOIN THE EVOLUTION!!​*


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 11, 2013)

*Merry Christmas!!*

*Evolution Peptides is going to launch a sweet Christmas Sale!! We worked hard this year to maintain a reputation of lightning fast shipping, fast responding customer service, and more importantly pure products so everyone receives the best results for their research. We want to do one more thing for you: Close the year out right! We will be releasing the details of this holiday special by Friday. Stay tuned and take advantage!




*


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 12, 2013)

*http://evolutionpeptides.com/category-listing.aspxAmerica's choice for Peps and Research Chemicals ​*


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 16, 2013)

*Stocking Stuffers!!!*




*
Perfect Stocking Stuffers Deals from Evo!
We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced research peptides and chemicals! Click today to enjoy our newly designed website EvolutionPeptides.com!


Weekly Specials & Promo Codes Always Available
Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7

The Week Before Xmas Sale!
Peptides


MT II $20.99 - 25% Off! (No Code Needed)
TB500 $21.99 - 25% Off (No Code Needed)


Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Peptides available for CJC 1295 w/o DAC, GHRP-2, GHRP-6, Ipamorelin, Hexarelin and GnRH!


and more...


Research Liquids
The Trifecta of Hot Sellers!


Tadalafil $21.99 (No Code Needed)
Sildenafil $21.99 (No Code Needed)
Vardenafil $21.99 (No Code Needed)


Buy 2 Get 1 Free!


Anastrozole $29.99
Letrozole $29.99
T3 $29.99
Pramipexole $59.99


Celebrate the Holidays with FREE USA DOMESTIC SHIPPING,
use code FREESHIP at checkout!​*


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 19, 2013)

*Free Shipping!*

*Free shipping until 12AM Xmas Eve!!! Take advantage of this huge savings and Happy Holiday's to all!!!!Click Here!


*


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 22, 2013)

Check out our Deals for the Weekend above and please, please join our Newsletter! 

We will be announcing our Holiday Year End Special through the Newsletter first -- keep an eye out in the next 24 hours!

Thanks,

Team Evolution​


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 29, 2013)

Best IGF in the game!


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 31, 2013)

*New Years!*

*Team Evolution would like to thank each and every one of you for an awesome 2013! Our customers rock! Let's break in this new years with a bang! Start your year off with top of the line American Made Research Products!!



*


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 6, 2014)

*
Get the New Year kicked off FRESH with the Evolution Blowout Sale good through the weekend!!! 
For those of you who still like promo codes use code EVO15 at checkout for 15% off eligible products. 
Simply enter the code when checking out. Conditions may apply. CLICK HERE*


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2014)

*15% Off or Free Shipping!
We'll let you choose!

Use code EVO15 for 15% off or use code FREESHIP for Free Shipping.

Good through Tuesday night 1/14/13 @ Midnight PST.

15% off applies to select products. Products marked No Promo Code are not eligible for additional discounts. Free Shipping applies to USA Domestic Shipping only. Limited Time Offer.*​
*Click to Buy Now*​


----------



## wiseone (Jan 15, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> this shit works magic for me at 100mcg after work outs sub-q.my problem is I can not and don't want to stop using it . but I just read were your only suppose to run it like 4 weeks on 4 weeks off well that's sucks . i mean I look younger look more ripped can lift heavy ass weight again easily my hair is better sleep better who in the hell wants to stop something like that after only 4 weeks?



BigBen, have you thought about using IGF-1 DES? I've read that some people are getting awesome results with it and that it can be used indefinitely. Suppose to use pre workout and then go lift immediately as the half life is about 15 minutes if I remember correctly. Some people have said they like it as much or better than IGF-1LR3
Something to think about.


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 20, 2014)

*Only the Best Sale!*
*We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced research peps and chemicals! Click today to enjoy our newly designed website* *EvolutionPeptides.com*!

*Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7*​


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 23, 2014)

*Join the Evolution Today!!
*Buy 1 Get 1 Free USAPeptides


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice

-jwgibbons


----------



## goodguy19064 (Jan 25, 2014)

I was told to reconstitute with 2 cc b water any feedback on the 2cc?


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 25, 2014)

2cc? What are you reconstituting? 

-jwgibbons


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 25, 2014)

If your referring to the standard 2,000mcg I do 1ml bac makes every 5iu 100mcg, if you do two than just double that makes every 10iu 100 mcg

-jwgibbons


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 31, 2014)

*Tadalafil is flying off the shelves!!!

*


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 4, 2014)

*Get 25% Off eligible items today with Evolution 
and SAVE Use promo code SUPER at checkout!
Simply enter the code when checking out. Conditions may apply. **CLICK HERE*!!​


----------



## Gibbz (Feb 4, 2014)

Read somewhere online you guys were the top rated peptide company..... I've been giving your products to my rat and can see why

-jwgibbons


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 5, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> Read somewhere online you guys were the top rated peptide company..... I've been giving your products to my rat and can see why
> 
> -jwgibbons




Thank You bro!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Feb 7, 2014)

*Team Evolution wants to give back!! *


*Spend $100.00 or more you will receive a free 30ML bottle of Tadalafil!
Spend $150.00 and receive 2 30ML bottles of Tadalafil!!!! 


This is a great chance for everyone to take advantage of our BOGO deals and really stock up!!*


*Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Peps*


*FRAG - 
GHRP-2 - 
GHRP-6 - 
GnRH - 
Hexarelin - 
Ipamorelin - 
MGF - 
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - *






*FEATURED RESEARCH LIQUIDS* 


*Clenbuterol -
Exemestane - 
Pramipexole - 
Tadalafil - 
Anastrozole - 
 T3 - *


*Use EVO15 at checkout for an additional 15% off eligible items!!!! *
*START NOW!!!! *









Promo ends on 02/09 at 11:59PM​


----------



## goodguy19064 (Feb 8, 2014)

Igf des, does this have to be shot on the muscle u trained or shot sub q for good results?


----------

